# Wann wird immer der Buffedcast Thread eröffnet?



## Neiz1337 (25. November 2011)

Hallo Community,

wann wird denn immer der Thread für die Buffedcast-Fragen eröffnet?
Finde keinen Thread für den nächsten Cast.

Greetz


----------



## Tikume (25. November 2011)

Montags und das wird in echt jedem Cast erklärt


----------



## Neiz1337 (25. November 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Montags und das wird in echt jedem Cast erklärt


Das mag sein, aber die Cast höre ich mir wirklich immer nur genau an den Stellen an, die mich interessieren und das während der Arbeit wo oft einiges an mir vorbei geht, wie eben auch das 

Ich denke Du hast dir keinen Zacken aus der Krone gebrochen mir die Frage zu beantworten, ich danke dir dafür herzlich und wünsche ein schönes Wochenende.


----------



## Tigra Watanabe (1. Oktober 2012)

Neiz1337 schrieb:


> Hallo Community,
> 
> wann wird denn immer der Thread für die Buffedcast-Fragen eröffnet?
> Finde keinen Thread für den nächsten Cast.
> ...



Der Beitrah ist immer  ca. von Montags 10 Uhr bis Dienstags 10 Uhr auf.
Je nach Zeit der Redakteure kann sich das auch mal etwas verschieben.


----------



## Anansie (30. Oktober 2012)

Wurde diese Woche darauf vergessen?


----------

